# Beacon Fell, Bowland forrest of... Photos



## blackadder (Aug 13, 2006)

Me and my family went whinberry picking on Beacon Fell today, the weather held out and visibility was good for photographs. 

I got a few decent images of Preston, Blackpool Tower and a boat sailing from Heysham Docks.

Anyone remember this THREAD



Looking down on Preston, with the Deepdale stadium being prominent.






Blackpool & the Tower





Here you can see Broughton Printers on the left, with St Walburgs on the right.





The ship sailing out of Heysham





The fruits of our labour







The full set can be seen by pressing HERE

Or view as a slide show HERE! (recommended)

So, all in all we had a good day, the one thing that did spoil it was the absolute pathetic signing, to and from the place. Talk about steam out of my ears :angry:


----------



## chio (Aug 13, 2006)

Fantastic pictures - we've got a similar spot here called Bosley Cloud from whence you can see the towers in Manchester and Liverpool


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice haul


----------



## blackadder (Aug 13, 2006)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Nice haul



Cheers, we had them with ice cream for our pudding.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 13, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Fantastic pictures - we've got a similar spot here called Bosley Cloud from whence you can see the towers in Manchester and Liverpool



Cheers, but a few came out terrible, a mixture of my inexperience and dust on the sensor or mirror of the camera.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one! - Like these pictures. - Healey Nab in Chorley is also a nice spot to go and look around the lovelyness of the north from, as is Darwen tower.


----------



## chio (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone else ever been to Hampsfell near Grange-over-Sands? A beautiful spot with a view right out over Morecambe Bay and a strange little tower.


----------

